# Snow fun!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Spice and my mom:









Spices Belly! She's due in Feb:









Ruffian and Goat(My b-day present ):









Goat:









Sinead:









Dorcas running away:









Saleen:









Not too big of a belly but she hides them well:









Dolly:









Tiny:









Ruffian:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ruffian in that last pic is too cute!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha Ruffian loves the camera:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh....how cute they all are! Love their Christmas attire! How do you guys get your goaties to go out in the snow???? My boys WILL NOT step foot out in it. They have stayed in the barn for 2 days now!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh how cute! It looks like they're almost enjoying all that snow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what cute pics....love your goats ...they are very pretty does....  :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cute... I bought those same collars for all of my kids due next week... I then splurged and bought reindeer outfits, Santa outfits, sweaters, blankets and the holiday collars with bells for the herd!!! I love dressing the goaties! LMBO 
Looks like you have some babies on the way too! YAY! Can't wait to see the pics!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok, now I don't feel so wierd for buying pumpkin outfits for my NG's!!! Love those Christmas collars!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

The goats went out in the snow because they had been locked in for many days as it has been bitter cold around here, 5 degrees at night! So they were glad it was so warm out and they could run around. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They all look so cute and cuddly with their wintertime hairdos...just makes you want to hug them!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh that one of Dolly, is so cute.

She looks like "who me? you talking about me"?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*fan girl scream* DOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: . Ok, i'm done now. :greengrin: 
super cute goaties as always.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I dont dress my goats up, but i think we have some reindeer antlers in the shed..hmmm :idea: 
We have some real caribou and moose but i think they'd be too heavy.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Adorable lil' munchkins! Where did you get those yolks or collars? 

Deb Mc


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

they are adorable  Your goats have beautiful coloring. I love looking at pictures
of other peoples goats. Thanks
Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics Ashley! Ruffian is a camera hog isn't she? And hmmmm.....let me see, your new pretty girls name is GOAT??? Or are you still searching for a name? Lokks like you'll have your hands full in a few months time :baby:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Looked like they had fun!! They look so sweet and trouble less...


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Love your pics-I wish I could say that we were having fun in our snow but our goats keep finding a way into our chicken coop! UGH! I caught our two boys coming out of the chicken house yesterday! They are so sneaky! Without grass and stuff to eat they just want to be mischievous!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG!!!!! So CUTE!!!!! I think Bishop may be getting one of those collars.........I am sure he will be thrilled!


----------

